# Knicks trade Frederic Weis for Patrick Ewing



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Yep, an interesting story. What could have been Ron Artest turns into Patrick Ewing JR. Imagine now Weiss actually being something? 

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ks_acquire_ewing_jr_for_draft_rights_to_weis/


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well... I don't believe there is a big, if any chance that Weis would be signed. I think that Houston choose to move Ewing Jr instead of just waiving him, while acquiring a pick that can be moved to other team (in order to create a trade exception that the other team can use in other moves) in a future trade (see New Orleans, when they traded Andrew Betts draft rights to Indiana for a resigned Peja Stojakovic)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Patrick Ewing back in New York can only mean good things for this team. :biggrin:


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BVOLH21DB_w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BVOLH21DB_w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
That Frederic Weis?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Word has it that Donnie Walsh was upset when he found out it was Patrick Ewing _Jr_. :bsmile:


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

K-Dub said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BVOLH21DB_w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BVOLH21DB_w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> That Frederic Weis?


that there was still ten times more defense than eddy curry will show you......houston just dumped him because there's no space on the roster for him, especially with the rookies they brought in, carly landry maybe coming back and they just got dj strawberry too.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea for Houston it was a minor salary dump and a move to narrow down the roster.

I guess good move for NY, I don't know exactly what your guard situation is now (whats up with Marbury anyway?) but I doubt Ewing Jr gets any meaningful minutes..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good for the fans...thats about it...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Patrick Ewing back in New York can only mean good things for this team. :biggrin:


:lol: if he can be half as successful as his dad then yes. Hopefully he wins a title unlike his pops. :biggrin:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What else is involved in this? Cash? Because God help Kings fans if their management is considering getting Frederic Weis to come over here to play basketball.

He was drafted _eight years ago_.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> What else is involved in this? Cash? Because God help Kings fans if their management is considering getting Frederic Weis to come over here to play basketball.
> 
> He was drafted _eight years ago_.


I don't know what Kings fans may think about it, especially because Weis was traded to Houston...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think they did this trade because they were bored and thought it would be cool to put Jr. on his dad's team.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nice move....*

To Newageballer.....Ewing is not a guard so it makes no difference what the guard situation is. What he is, is a 6'8 combo forward along the lines of Chandler, but not as skilled. He is SUPER high energy, a great finisher and willing defender. Very unselfish. Extremely hard worker and a coachable kid. Has a phenomenal wingspan and had the highest vertical in the pre-draft camps. Fans will love him. Cheap bench guy. Good move.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Nice move....*



alphaorange said:


> To Newageballer.....Ewing is not a guard so it makes no difference what the guard situation is. What he is, is a 6'8 combo forward along the lines of Chandler, but not as skilled. He is SUPER high energy, a great finisher and willing defender. Very unselfish. Extremely hard worker and a coachable kid. Has a phenomenal wingspan and had the highest vertical in the pre-draft camps. Fans will love him. Cheap bench guy. Good move.


Ah wat the hell, my bad.. I know Patrick Ewing Jr, but for some reason I thought instead of NY's guard rotation at the time.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Zuca said:


> I don't know what Kings fans may think about it, especially because Weis was traded to Houston...


Whatever.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The major question is why does the Knicks still have the draft rights to Frederic Weis? 
And the super-major question is why would anybody want them? 

I'm not against this move, but it's nothing to get excited about. 
It's another lateral PR move. 
When are we going to make some moves that actually help this team? 
It's been 6 months now of being Walsh-up on a Lottery Island, with a wrecked boat and no paddles...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Your complaining about EVERYTHING is getting old*

PR move? Yes, sure it is. Meaningless? Not necessarily so. If he ends up being part of the team and part of the rotation(even for a few minutes), it was a great move. Small money and it helps fill out the forward spots. If you really expected some huge splash this year as far as trades, you're a few cards short of a deck. I expect more moves but we are REBUILDING....not reloading or tweaking. You think getting MAYO makes us a contender (and it would have cost us chemistry player Lee)? Drafting Lopez? You still think Gordon was the answer? I asked you once what your moves would have been and you never answered. I suspect that is because you are unable to submit ideas that were possible to do but declined. Let's see if I have it right....

You hate Gallinari as a pick because he is weak, untalented, and will steal Chandlers minutes.

We should have given up Randolph along with a 1st to just unload him

Bayless and/or Gordon were your choices after OJ didn't come to us

Duhon sucks and has no value

JC cannot play PG....or SG in a fast paced offenses

Walsh and D'Antoni are in Dolan's pocket...Dolan is really calling the shots

Balkman is a future starter

Gallinari was picked because D'Antoni played with his father

Artest should have been acquired

The Suns played no defense

D'Antoni is a bum

Walsh is an idiot with no mind of his own

Did I forget any?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Whatever.


You're right, maybe it could mean something to some Kings fans currently living in Houston (or in France, by the way).


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes! The circle is complete. The Karma for trading away Ewing Sr is gone now. Success is coming.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Means little to nothing to me lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Truknicksfan said:


> Means little to nothing to me lol.


I agree, salary dump for Kings; and Ewing Jr. sucks. So it was a meaningless trade, essentially.


----------

